# Are wash stalls the most under utilized features of a "modern" horse barn



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

I am not a horse person, just the project manager for building a horse barn for my daughter. 

I posted a concept of instead of having a wash stall in my new barn (the barn is built and I have one), why not just wash the horse off in the aisle, and use a kerosene space heater for heat.............. well I was convinced the space heater was a bad idea, but one of the people who responded stated that wash stalls are usually under utilized. As I reflected on that statement, I recalled that the wash stalls I seen on my visits to "upscale" barns often looked more like temporary storage areas. In the hope to give back to others who are building a barn, just how many people out there wish they HADN'T put in a wash stall, but rather had an additional stall or a larger tack room...?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Strange, I have yet to be at a barn with wash stalls that don't use them. Wash stalls are used multiple times a day in any barn i've been at that had them. I'm going to be building my barn next year and I plan on having two wash stalls put in as well as two grooming stalls.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

No way, I use the wash stall at my place allllll the time. I love it. It's a nice place to have the farrier trim too because its easy to sweep everything up and not leave a mess. I also use it when I'm teaching rainy day lessons and we can't ride, like anatomy, grooming, clipping, whatnot. If you have ever washed a horse without a wash rack, you know just how much of a mess it makes. You use a lot of water washing a horse and it makes a big muddy puddle wherever you do it. An aisle would be a pain because you'd be getting everything wet. I guess it depends on what kind of drainage you have too though. IMO I love having a wash stall.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Well even wash stalls can be used for other purposes. Feed storage in the summer, another spot to cross tie, a spot to keep supplies, etc. I'd say its better to put one in as it will increase the value of your barn. 

With the kerosene heater be VERY careful!! We have placed one in the barn occasionally when its VERY cold, like teens and below, in a well ventilated area with only dirt floor around it. Even then we watched it like a hawk!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

The big barn I worked at had 2 and they were used multiple times a day. Great way to cool off horses after a good jumping or dressage lesson. The horses would get a linament bath at least every other day depending on how strenous a lesson. Turn on the heat lamps and they could just chill out and relax.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh if I had a wash stall I would use it all the time! LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Jake and Dai said:


> Oh my gosh if I had a wash stall I would use it all the time! LOL



Me to, in fact I was eyeing up the wash stall at the barn I'm haling into for lessons and wondering I would be allowed to rent it for getting Ben ready for shows..


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I use mine a lot. Lots of bathing, show prep, even though it is cold I use it twice a day to make mash for a senior horse (convenient having the hot water and a place to rinse the bucket I mix it in afterwards) I have a stocks built into mine as well, it is super handy for vet visits or doctoring. After having one for well, forever, I can't imagine not having one.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I love the wash stall. It's also awesome for wound treatment and soaking hooves.

But if you're not going to have a water heater, don't bother, IMO. The hot water gives it year round use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Me to, in fact I was eyeing up the wash stall at the barn I'm haling into for lessons and wondering I would be allowed to rent it for getting Ben ready for shows..


FYI- If you're showing at the arena in Moose Jaw, they have a nice hot/cold water wash rack


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Bathing a horse isn't the best thing for it. Millions of good bacteria live on it's skin and bathing removes this. Vacuuming will make the coat clean and it will shine better than with shampooing.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

xxdanioo said:


> FYI- If you're showing at the arena in Moose Jaw, they have a nice hot/cold water wash rack


Nobody showing there this weekend, seems the weather is a little rough.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh that is this weekend already?! Wowza. Ya, its snowing. Most of the highways around Moose Jaw have been closed, yesterday at least.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Bathing a horse isn't the best thing for it. Millions of good bacteria live on it's skin and bathing removes this. Vacuuming will make the coat clean and it will shine better than with shampooing.


True, but after a hard workout its nice to give them a good hose down. Wash stalls are great for things like a good rinse after a workout, they're good for when you have to cold hose injuries. There are lots of things that they are great for. 

I boarded at a barn that had a vacuum built into the two grooming stalls. I freaking loved it and its something I am going to have built into my barn as well.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I've never had the privelage of having a wash rack (room) until I moved to the cheapest boarding barn around within 50 miles. She has two barns, indoor and outdoor arena, pasture board, wash rack, hitching post, hundreds of miles of trails that you could get lost in, etc. My biggest attraction was the hot/cold wash room and the indoor arena. There's a ceiling tie in the wash room, or you can just drape the lead and let them stand. The door slides shut and there's mats over a concrete floor with a drain in the middle. There's a corner with storage (almost all the way down one side) that's fenced off for blankets/buckets/towels/etc. There's also a cabinet to hold any linaments, epsom salt, fresh towels, etc as well in it, which I absolutely love
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I love the wash stall where I board, and have been frustrated that they took it over for hay storage when they rented out a formerly unused stall late last summer. Thankfully, they're moving the hay again so we can have it back.

When I eventually build a small barn at home, it most definitely will have a wash stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The wash stall at my barn gets used all the time. While I guess strictly speaking you don't need a wash stall, I wouldn't board somewhere that didn't have some kind of indoor area to wash my horse with warm water.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

When I was fortunate to board at a barn with a wash stall I used it all the time! It was really convenient for hosing down after a good workout and bathing. The hot and cold water was really nice. And it was nice to have the horses being washed or hosed out of the way in the wash stall so they weren't blocking the aisle or using the hoses that were needed for watering horses. When I build my barn at home I would love a wash stall.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

A wash rack is a must have IMO. I also loved having a grooming stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I would not consider boarding some where that did not have a wash stall.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Our wash stall is used daily.

It may not be used for bathing daily, but it is used to clean water buckets, feed tubs, its also used as an extra grooming stall, when the main grooming stall is occupied.

When I built my barn I knew one of my *must* haves was a wash stall. A place to bath horses year round if need be, and a place to be able to do washing and cleaning.
Whether its hosing off muddy/sweaty horses, hosing off muddy blankets, cold hosing a injured horse, washing and cleaning feed tubs, the wash stall is a God send. Would not replace it for anything....and I know my boarders agree w me on that one!

In winter it gets used less then spring/summer/fall for the horses themselves, but like I say it still gets used every day.
Just the other day we had a horse who got a small cut on their leg (nothing major) but of course it blew up like a balloon...cold hosing 15min/day made the swelling go down a whole lot faster then if we hadn't had that option. Cant imagine attempting that in -20 w no wash stall.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I do not have a wash stall, I have never had one. I don't know what I am missing.
Instead, I put a big drain in the isle and wash there. Hot water is on the other side of the barn and I use a hose to get it.
It works okay for a private barn, but I wouldn't want every horse owner in a big stable washing there.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Your barn is so pretty and clean!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd give anything to have a wash stall.

Washing horses in the aisle means you have to have a clean aisle. IE no blankets, tack, people jackets, etc... hung where they are going to get sprayed with water.

Storage is at a premium in the barn so we have blankets/sheets/fly masks/etc.. on the stalls and hanging tack/*stuff* is on the wall on the other side. So no washing in the barn! We have to haul a big, heavy mat outside or the horses get muddy when you wash them. 

I miss spreading out muddy horse blankets in the wash stall, hosing them off and then hanging them up outside to dry.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Seriously your barn looks like a barn in a photo shoot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd kill for a wash stall, currently I use a cold hose in the yard. It would be so much easier with warm water and somewhere to tie the pony.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Taffy I LOVE your barn!


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

At work we have two wash bays. They are used all day, every day. 
We tack up one horse in one bay and hose down another in the other bay while another horse is being ridden. 

They come in handy for the farrier, show prep and any other treatments (massage rugs, bandaging things etc) as the horses are cross tied and can't move around much. They are out of the elements, have hot and cold water, are under lights (so you can get ready when it's not light outside) and fantastic drainage so nothing gets muddy. 

When I get my own place, I will be putting in wash bays.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I just finished bathing 2 horses outside in the pasture, mud splashing everywhere. I would love a wash rack!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Even our dainty little wash rack at our barn is a LIFE saver when there's hot water.

Would never board anywhere without a wash rack.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There are hot and cold taps with a mixing hose on the outside of the house. If the horse really warrants a hosing down, the lawn benefits from the water. I don't believe in bathing a horse. If it needs to be real clean a shop vac does a great job and leaves all the good bacteria on it's skin and a lot of the dander that helps with water proofing.


----------



## Wyndrunner (Mar 29, 2013)

We have 40 stalls and 4 hot/cold wash racks and there is always a line to get to them. Our boarders use them for all sorts of grooming not just bathing. We use them to hose the horses down during the summer months too.. just water... they are SO handy to have. Washed my dog in there once too LOL!


----------

